# The Old Butane 2 Step



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone wanna dance?

Over the last few nights, early morning temps have dropped as low as 2c here on the Costa Blanca.

I have woken up about 5.30am freezing my nether regions off (feet) 

The blown hot air is running, but only blowing cold air as the Butane is not vapourising at that temp. I asked about swapping to Propane, but they wanted a 40€ registration fee.

So I thought to myself, why not stand the cylinder in some warm water to gently raise its temp. The problem is that to get hot water I need gas and of course the Butane.........................

All together now

_There's a hole in my bucket dear Liza, dear Liza_..........

Ian :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Give it a cuddle? :wink:


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Get yourself down to the local "Rastra" (or "Car Boot Sale" as we Brits call it) where some grizzled ex-pat will sell you an empty propane bottle (usually orange with a black band) for about 20 euros. If he doesn't also have a regulator you'll need to visit your friendly local ferreteria and get one (about 4 euros). Then you find your nearest depot , garage or ferretaria (again) that sells propane and exchange your empty bottle for a full one. Or do what we do and carry a French propane (Altagas in our case) and a Spanish butane (Cepsa) and have them connected by a t-piece to the van. We change over to the French bottle when it gets a bit nippy. I realise this is a bit late if you are stuck on the Costa Blanca with only butane but all life is a learning experience. Try cuddling closer under the duvet on cold mornings.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

_With whom should I cuddle dear Liza, dear L..............._

I am single, even my rubber dolly has given me the cold shoulder - and THAT'S ccoolddd 

Good idea in all seriousness though 

Ian


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

We could lend you a spaniel?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Love dogs, but not in that way if you know what I mean 8O 

Ian


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Dont laugh at this it works...


While you have gas, late in the day, boil a kettle . Store the boiling water in a large thermos flask....come the frosty morning, fill a hot water bottle from the thermos and bung it in to the gas cabinet next to the butane cylinder .... 


Mike


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

spykal said:


> Dont laugh at this it works...
> 
> While you have gas, late in the day, boil a kettle . Store the boiling water in a large thermos flask....come morning fill a hot water bottle and bung it in to the gas cabinet next to the butane cylinder ....
> 
> Mike


See, now there's a guy who knows about a thing or two. 

Ian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I had the same problem last week in Calais,Wrap a load of towels or newpapers around the cyl and the regulator,it worked for us.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi why not spend the 40euro use for a few weeks then return and get your money back,ain't that how it works?(susposidly) :lol: 
terry


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Terry

Now there's a thing I haven't looked into. I do know that retail outlets (filling stations, ironmongers) have to account for their bottles, but definately worth exploring. On the other side of course is the question as to how long the overnight cold snap will last?

Ian


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Keep your socks on 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Tokkalosh

I already do as I am single! Not even a hot cup of tea will warm my extremeties ar that time of the morning  

Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ian do you have outside blinds or even inside ones ? wrap some towels round the gas bottle then wrap blinds round this works as a thermal jacket like on your boiler at home :lol: or a thick thermal jacket will do. We have used this methord at -8 at Shepton before now.


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Insulation around the cylinder is an intriguing one. If the heating is off overnight you probably help stave off the cyclinder getting colder during the night, but if you succeed in lighting the gas, then perversely you actually help the bottle freeze up ......

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Camperian, 

When I was away in the London area over New Year it was very cold and I was wildcamping most of the time so no heating on.
Although I love the outdoors I do not like being cold. I found that wrapped up in my sleeping bag, with another sleeping bag over me I stayed quite cosy, my feet are at the cab end of the motorhome which is the coldest part so socks a must.

Luckily I did not have any problems with my gas, but then, I did not try it at 5.30 in the morning 8O


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, General info for all LPG users in vans ( I am a qualified LPG engineer) do NOT wrap an LPG bottle at all. It actually reduces the efficiency of the chemical reaction from liquid to vapour as it draws the latent heat needed from outside the bottle, happy camping, Steve


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh to be in England. At least we don't have cold mornings. Simple lesson is to ditch the butane and only run propane. I didn't think anybody used butane any more because of this, but then I do not have the luxury of winter in Spain.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Ian as you are on hook up why do you need gas for heating why not get an electric fan, if i see the Cepsa lorry I will ask the little man if he would like to swop a bottle of butano for a propano one. I know where to get a butane bottle without contract At the underground car boot sale at Punta prima. I may be able to get there Sunday and if so I will get one which you can borrow


----------



## Exdudcotion (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi, blimey. We're on the Costa Blanca but did not realise it was that cold.
Mind you we are on hookup and I sleep with my feet next to the oil-filled radiator just in case.
Anyway when we used to winter camp in the UK and relied on propane to fuel the Propex I bought four of these hand warmers that you boil up beforehand then squeeze to release the heat again. In the morning I would activate them and strap them to the cylinder to get things going.
Frankly this was a bit silly and we have a diesel powered Webasto in the new van that has you bright red and tearing your kit off in ten minutes from cold.
I think the answer must be propane. Cheers, Colin.


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe an old fashioned method but do as we did in Shepton this weekend....put a hot water bottle in your bed a few hours before you get in it...works a treat. We were all warm and toasty :wink: :wink: 
Regards
Annie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds interesting kittle:

put a hot water bottle in your bed a few hours before you get in it...works a treat. We were *all* warm and toasty

Oh yes, just how many of you were there in the one bed?!!!


----------

